# Happy Anniversary



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Happy anniversary to the New Orleans Saints. One year ago today, you defeated the Minnesota Queens 31-28 in the NFC Championship CRUSHING the hopes and dreams of countless purple freaks all accross the upper midwest. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:

Of course if the Queens had a head coach and staff that knew the difference between 12 men in the huddle vs 11, or a QB who didn't fumble or throw INT, the outcome may have been different. Instead, the Who Dat Nation went on to experience the tribulations of a Super Bowl victory while the purple freak nation were just reminded of 1998. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Hopefully you Purple People Eaters have a place to play next year - what's the latest on getting the Metrodome up and operating. I hear the Vikings owner doesn't want any roof anyway so that may not be a problem.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Latest I heard is 5-6 months to repair. They hope to have it done by preseason games


----------

